# Do I Need a Backflow Valve for Hose-Sprinkler?



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Considering you can get one for under ten bucks, I would use one.

http://www.mrdrip.com/backflowpreventers.htm


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Do consider installing a drip system for everything but the lawn. With a drip system you will be watering in outputs of gallons per hour (GPH) and not gallons per minute (GPM) and the water will only be discharged where you want it. You will save enough in short order to pay for it.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

If you are using this strictly for an irrigation system, there is really no need to have a backflow preventer. Their purpose is to prevent anything from siphoning back into the water system in the event something like a water line was broken somewhere along the system, creating a vacuum of sorts from your house into the local water supply. So, if you were using a hose to apply fertilizers and/or herbicides you might want to consider having one.

First, I would check with my local water authority. Most places nowadays require a backflow preventer at the meter (on your side). So the question here may be moot.

If you do decide to install one at the faucet, just one at the faucet going into the manifold will suffice and will protect all connections downstream. But I can agree with Kap, if in doubt spend the ten bucks.


----------

